# My Bees Hate Goldenrod



## suprstakr (Feb 10, 2006)

I guess you need more bees . Got too much of other things .


----------



## Aisha (May 2, 2007)

suprstakr said:


> I guess you need more bees . Got too much of other things .


I plan on 1 or 2 more bee hives in the spring! 

I do have variety because I live in the suburbs with landscaped yards and community gardens, apartment complexes, factories and businesses with professional landscaping, woods, parks, plant nurseries, highway medians, and wild fields and goat and horse pastures! All within 1.5 mile radius. That's a lot to choose from if you are a honeybee.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

For reasons I don't know and don't understand the goldenrod here has made no nectar for the last two years. It's not like we are in a drought this year either...


----------



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

Not much action on the Goldenrod here, either. I think it's because of the drought. I have some late buckwheat which will be in bloom within a few days. Hope this helps the bees with some stores.


----------



## LAS (Jul 16, 2007)

*goldenrod*

Have not observed any bees on GR in my area either I have not smelled it in the hives


----------



## papar (Apr 10, 2007)

*GR*

I have been getting goldenrod. I just extracted some this weekend. And, much to my disappointment, I didn't get the mix of alphalfa and clover as in the past. So the taste to me isn't very disirable. Perhaps, if we get rain some of those blooms will open up and give some variety


----------



## Parke County Queen (May 22, 2006)

*Goldenrod*



Michael Bush said:


> For reasons I don't know and don't understand the goldenrod here has made no nectar for the last two years. It's not like we are in a drought this year either...


I have noticed my bees aren't on the goldenrod and my hives don't smell like it. We have been in somewhat of a drought situation here. Is there a way you can tell if goldenrod has nectar by looking at the plant?

Aisha - That's a lot of pollen on the forager's leg getting Cenizo. Can't recall my girls ever having that much. That is pollen isn't it?


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

No bees on Goldenrod in my yard.

In fact, I have looked for several years and have NEVER seen bees on Goldenrod.

Hmmmmmmmm


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

I've got goldenrod blooming all around me and directly in front of my hives. However, I have yet to even see a bee give it a second look though other bugs are all over it. Things are a little dry right now. My hives appear motivated and getting a little nectar from somewhere but it's not goldenrod. I was looking forward to at least knowing what all the fuss (pro and con) was about but I guess I'll have to wait.


----------



## space bee (Jan 16, 2006)

My hive smells like stinky feet- guess that's goldenrod?


----------



## Aisha (May 2, 2007)

I think I'll pass on the stinky-feet honey!


----------



## Aisha (May 2, 2007)

Parke County Queen said:


> Aisha - That's a lot of pollen on the forager's leg getting Cenizo. Can't recall my girls ever having that much. That is pollen isn't it?


Yes, it's pollen. They pack it in so heavy that they can't fly very well, and they somersault like tipsy rodeo clowns onto the landing pad. It's very funny to watch.


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

Plenty of bees on goldenrod here and some smell of it in the beeyards but frankly there doesn't seem to be much coming in. I think they are getting more pollen than nectar from it.


----------



## maplek (Sep 22, 2007)

It looks like a great golden rod year here in Pennsylvania, I've seen bees on it about every day for weeks, all over the Western part of the state, I work for a Land Surveying Company.


----------



## dug_6238 (May 9, 2007)

*Goldenrod in PA*

Yeah, I'm between Altoona and Ebensburg and ours are hitting the goldenrod pretty hard too. Aster is being hit hard too, and there's still a little bit of jewelweed pollen coming in too. If we don't get a hard frost soon, it looks like my weaker hives will have a good opportunity to finish building up without me having to feed them. Most hives are getting very nice and heavy. Hope the rest of you are having the same good fortune.

-Doug


----------



## suprstakr (Feb 10, 2006)

FINALY my girls hit the goldenrod and there is a lot of it,also asters starting tu bud might bee a good fall


----------

